# 3500 mAh vs 4500 mAh Ni MH battery



## Andrew1001 (Nov 24, 2009)

I purchased a new battery for my Roomba. The battery in the Roomba was a 3500 mAh Ni MH battery.
I purchased a 4500 mAh Ni MH battery replacement.
The new battery (4500 mAh) is lighter than the old 3500 mAh battery.
Because of its bigger capacity I thought it would be heavier?
How can I tell I got what I paid for?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Possible helpful:



https://www.ebme.co.uk/articles/maintenance/testing-nicd-and-nimh-batteries







__





What battery charger will test and reveal capacity mAh? | BudgetLightForum.com







budgetlightforum.com


----------

